

The 40th SuperHappyDevHouse is tomorrow in Mountain View - jf
http://shdh.org/40

======
il
I just moved to San Francisco, almost on a whim, to work on my startup and get
involved in the startup scene.

I didn't realize how big(geographically) the Bay Area/Silicon Valley actually
is, turns out Mountain View is pretty far away, and I don't have a car.

I would love to attend, how can I get there from the city? Caltrain? Bum a
ride from other hackers? Sneak onto a Google shuttle? Hitchhike?

~~~
jf
Caltrain sucks on the weekends. I suggest saying you need a ride in the
comments on the Facebook page, you might want to consider sharing a ZipCar
with someone too.

Also, if you can get to SHDH somehow, I'll make sure you get a ride back.

~~~
jackowayed
I wouldn't rule out caltrain.

It doesn't run that often on weekends, and you will have to walk or whatever
to get from the caltrain station to the venue, but since it's a 12-hour party,
you can probably deal with not getting there at the exact minute that you'd
prefer. Plus you only need to take it down since Joel promised to get you a
ride back.

~~~
jf
... I'm jaded from a year of commuting daily on Caltrain. :(

------
trefn
I'm driving down from SF, room for 3. tim@mixpanel.com

------
kroger
Besides what people have already suggested, you can take Caltrain to downtown
Mountain View and take a taxi to the party. (Usually there are taxis on the
station) It's a 7 minute ride, so you'd probably pay around 7-12 bucks. The
train ride from SF to MV is 50ish minutes on the weekends, so bring something
to do on the train ;-)

------
fizx
I'm going and zipcaring from SF. @kmx me if you want a ride.

~~~
il
I'm not on twitter but I sent you an email. Although judging from the number
of upvotes for your comment it might be a pretty competitive car to get into.

------
jlees
Hoping to drop by. Happens to be the week I have friends in town, sigh!

~~~
jf
Bring your friends? If they aren't having a good time, you can just leave.

~~~
jlees
This is my thinking. Sadly they are not particularly hackery and have flown
5500 miles to see me, not hang out with other people. :) hopefully I shall be
there for at least a bit though.

~~~
jf
Swing by on your way to the ballpit at your work :D

------
DFectuoso
This is going to be pretty Epic!!!

Can't wait!

~~~
cesarsalazar12
So epic, I'm flying from Mexico City to attend.

------
markchristian
Arg, I'm missing it AGAIN. :/

